
Ask HN: Resources for building own ad server? - tixocloud
Does anyone know of any resources on how to build an ad server? Would appreciate guidance on language usage, etc.
======
sol2k
You can also take a look at open source projects that already do this. Revive
AdServer [0] is done in PHP and it’s very feature-rich.

[0] [https://github.com/revive-adserver/revive-
adserver](https://github.com/revive-adserver/revive-adserver)

------
swah
You should learn a web framework like Django or Lavarel or whatever first, and
then you can write an ad server, gif server, whatever.

If you are Google-sized, prefer C++ or Java. Otherwise, whatever you already
know :)

~~~
BartBoch
Why learning a framework would be the first step in building an ad server? I
would actually go against frameworks when building ad server and focus on a
custom solution from the ground up.

